# Elvis bust at Sharper Image-seen it?



## bb88 (Sep 21, 2007)

this thing has incredible animation/potential for halloween makeover.its a little pricey at $299 but wow, I would love to see one of these hacked.does sharper image ever have sales?


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

sorry to dissapoint you but this probably wont go on sale for a year or two i orignally wanted the monkey but it got to be like ten dollars less on sale ... they dont put items like this on sale.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm not impressed by the lip sinc. Especially for $300 .


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Those started at about $500.00 on Ebay and I don't think any were sold. Someone posted a video on Youtube not long ago showing the lip sync. It wasn't good at all. I agree with Sickie on this, I wasn't impressed at all with that aspect of it. Sometime in the future when the price falls out the bottom, like the Monkey did, it may be worth trying to improve it.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

My wife spotted the Elvis in Tuesday Morning for $59. It sure seems like a good hack (but everything does until you actually try it!)


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I have seen some elvis busts for sale on www.woot.com

The bad part is you will probably have to wait for a "woot off" and get him there.

I will search for the price and post it as soon as possible. I do believe they were around $70 or so.

EDITED:

It appears that in the thread here that it was $50: http://www.woot.com/Blog/ViewEntry.aspx?Id=5425 and it was during a wootoff that they sold it. Here's the blog post for it: http://www.woot.com/Blog/ViewEntry.aspx?Id=5425


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Seems like for $50 it may be worth it for a graveyard zombie...


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks like some clever people have been hacking away at Elvis. Some limited custom animation and Elvinator goodness.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I saw the article but not any custom animation limited or otherwise. Where is it?


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

There is early eye animation in this thread with promises for more to come.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I see..I didn't check the forums. Thanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Available Online Only, Starting Friday, August 15th
ELVIS IS AT TUESDAY MORNING
Elvis Talking and Singing Robot
Tuesday Morning Online Price - $59.99

https://www.tuesdaymorningoffer.com

Video available online.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

We went to Tuesday Morning today and I don't know if a hack could make this thing any creepier. It is awesome! We bought one for $60 and ended up buying the defective floor model for $40. We got the jacket removed and have started testing the demo model to see if we can fix the crook in his neck.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I saw these at Tuesday Morning by us yesterday but didn't pay much attention to it. So if anyone is still thinking about this for a prop, they may still be out there despite being advertised a week or so ago.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Is it possible to hack it so the lip synch is improved? I'd think you'd be stuck with that part?


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

There are clever people at Robocommunity working on hacking this thing. At this point it seems that replacing the control system altogether will be required to achieve custom routines. In any case better lip sync should certainly be possible.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

okay, I'll bite. How much to replace the control system?


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

And then the other obvious question, how hard is it to replace?


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

I have not modified mine yet, so I do not have solid answers. If someone could provide the estimated cost of a control system for a 3-axis skull with eyes, that might be a starting point. Remember this guy has ten motors total.
I had to repair my Elvis and he isn't too bad to work on. It is small work for bad eyes, but not complicated.


----------

